# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  жестокость «Кровостокa»

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Будучи иностранцем, трудно себе представить, что возникает в головах русских когда они слушают песню из группировки «Кровосток». Ну, конечно, Кровосток известна жестокостью своих текстов ... но разве у Кровостока нет никакой поэтичности? Как вы думаете? Кажется мне, что рэпер читает довольно искусный и поэтичный текст, хотя жестокий и сермяжный.  YouTube - Кровосток - Шурик 
(исправьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки)

----------


## Eric C.

> Будучи иностранцем, трудно себе представить, что возникает в головах русских когда они слушают песню группы «Кровосток». Ну, конечно, Кровосток известна жестокостью своих текстов... но разве у Кровостока нет никакой поэтичности? Как вы думаете? Кажется мне, что рэпер читает довольно искусный и поэтичный текст, хотя жестокий и сермяжный.  YouTube - Кровосток - Шурик 
> (исправьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки)

 As you put it, that was really brutal. Your text sounded to me like we had Russian heads cut off, and they were lying there and listening to songs of a criminal gang.  ::

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> As you put it, that was really brutal. Your text sounded to me like we had Russian heads cut off, and they were lying there and listening to songs of a criminal gang.

  ::  LOL. That's really funny! 
Thanks for the corrections Eric C!

----------


## DrZero

I can listen only couple songs then it hurts my mind) 
I realy like this song "Шурик"  Кровосток. Программа " Кровосток. Программа "

----------

